# Worms in springtail culture?



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

I've been culturing springtails and have not had a problem until now... There were little worms in all my cultures excpt one. I sold the one without worms with a few froglets. Now these little worms have gotten pretty big and seem to be affecting my springtails. What are they? Should i toss my cultures and start over?


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

M_Rybecky said:


> I've been culturing springtails and have not had a problem until now... There were little worms in all my cultures excpt one. I sold the one without worms with a few froglets. Now these little worms have gotten pretty big and seem to be affecting my springtails. What are they? Should i toss my cultures and start over?


Most likely soil nematodes. Are they sorta clear looking? They really shouldnt harm your springs. 

Next time you make new cultures take your medium and freeze/thaw before seeding. When transferring the springs do not transfer any of the old/contaminated media or water, and you should be able to eliminate them.

Randy


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

They could also be grinal worms (springtails are a nuisances to those that culture grindal worms for their fish): http://members.optusnet.com.au/chelmon/grindal_worm.jpg


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

joshsfrogs said:


> They could also be grinal worms (springtails are a nuisances to those that culture grindal worms for their fish): http://members.optusnet.com.au/chelmon/grindal_worm.jpg


I think they are those worms... They are taking over! Lol. I think I'm just going to order a new culture from you soon.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> I think they are those worms... They are taking over!


I'm not a fish guy, but I hear they make great fish food.


----------



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

ive recently seen these in my culture do i really need to get rid of themor its no problem? thanks


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Usually the worm boom comes with too much moisture.....too wet....


----------

